# Need Info I.N. Morton Druggist Milwaukee Bottle



## stlouisbottles (Nov 30, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on this bottle? The bottle is embossed FROM I.N. MORTON DRUGGIST MILWAUKEE it is clear glass and stands 4 3/4 tall and the base is almost 2 3/4 inches wide.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is another picture of the bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello Theo, Is it weakly embossed? "ISAAC N MORTONIsaac N Morton an old time druggist of Milwaukee, Wis., and founder of the business now conducted by the Wright Drug Company, died recently at the age of 83 years in Tampa, Florida. Mr Morton had been prominently identified with the retail and wholesale drug trade of Wisconsin for a number of years. After retiring from that field, he became a member of the Chicago Board of Trade, and later on conducted a drug business in Tampa. He retired from active business in 1905." http://books.google.com/books?id=0c3mAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA44&lpg=PA44&dq=I.N.+Morton+Druggist+Milwaukee&source=bl&ots=_3v4XEc_hv&sig=dDWebylVAM7EoqEy0omZ_GSjS88&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ukGaUs7eO8_roAS44IK4Dw&ved=0CCwQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=I.N.%20Morton%20Druggist%20Milwaukee&f=false See: http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryimage.asp?ID=3714


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The embossing is about the same as the one in the picture you added, it is a little weak I just did not take a good picture and the stain that is on it. It should clean up real good.  Do you know the rarity or value?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Stlouis. It's a great bottle. There are very few early medicines from Wisconsin. I believe some of those early Mortons are pontilled. Almost any Wisconsin collector would like one. It's early, it has a neat shape, and it's quite rare. There are also some cobalt examples but they are a shaped differently. Nice find.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guy's for the info. I sent Steve a PM to see what he say's about the bottle.


----------



## mrbottles (Dec 3, 2013)

In excellent condition $40 to $60.  Yours is okay i would call it $30ish. Not bad!!! Steven


----------

